# Hymer owners book/manual required.



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

Can anyone give me an idea where i can get a handbook/manual to suit a 1995 Hymer 644 based on the 2.5 td Fiat Ducato. Thank you.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Contact Hymer in Germany. They are usually very helpful on such matters.
They will possibly email one.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a 1992 644 manual I can email you if its any help.

I got it from Hymer in Germany. Its a scanned version.

PM me if you want it.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon nigel67, 

I have emailed Hymer to see if they can assist, I will let you know how I get on.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

I now have a copy of this manual available, and I have asked Nigel67 for an email address to send it to.

If anyone else needs a copy of this, please PM me.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## HymerUK (Sep 28, 2011)

Good Afternoon

I too have many manuals in pdf format for most Hymer models
Please pm me if anybody would like copies. We have most models up to 1995, but after 1995 we would need to order from Germany as these are supplied in book format and usually with a cost

Kindest Regards
Darren


----------

